# Hog gun



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm getting a 9mm Luger Carbine, and I was wondering if anybody hunted hogs with this caliber. Originally, I was getting the rifle for home defense, but if it can be a hog rifle too, then bring on the bacon!

I've already got a .22 lever action and a 12-gauge pump. I know these are just fine to hunt them with, but I wanted to know about any 9mm experiences with you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm aware that a .22 works real well in the slaughterhouse, but did not realize that a .22 was a viable hunting round for wild hogs. Can you maybe elaborate on the circumstances in which you would use one? Are we talking short range after being bayed by dogs, from a blind over bait, tree stand? What size critter are you taking? I'm curious, as I have never hunted feral hogs. Most of what I have read recommend something substantially larger than the .22 rimfire. Burl


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Burl, I don't know what the laws in your state are, but here in Georgia you can hunt hogs with pretty much any firearm as long as the gun can be legally used for the hunting of another type of animal.



> Feral Hog Firearms: Any deer, bear, turkey, or small game firearm.


The rounds I plan on using are 60 grain Aguila Sniper SubSonic loads. 
The average weight of a .22 round is 29 grains, so I figured that 60 grains should do just fine.

My shots will be taken at extreme close range (4-15 feet) using tracking along with spot-and-stalk, and I plan on taking head shots, probably right at or behind the ear. They weigh somewhere around 135-180 pounds, and average about 90-115 pounds most of the time.

The reason you have heard so much about the power factor when it comes to hog hunting is the location of the vitals. On deer, you can aim behind the shoulder and still hit the heart and both lungs; with hogs, you have to shoot _through_ the shoulder to hit the heart, and that means lots of heavy bone and muscle, hence the need for a bigger gun when going for that shot.

I'm not saying I wouldn't use a .357 Magnum if I had one, but I'm a little over a year away from being able to legally own one, and even then, the .22's I get are quite a bit cheaper than Magnum loads. But I am, however, fully confident in the ability of my chosen load to humanely take down a feral hog, or I would never even consider it.

Don't forget, guys, I'm still looking for 9mm stories, hints, etc!


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey man. I don't have one of those guns. I shoot 30-06 Winchester. I love that gun. I shoot coyotes, deer, hogs, etc... This is a all around gun. But the gun you chose is nice to. I just like mine. My buddy uses a 270 Savage for coyotes, deer, hogs, etc... But you can use what you want. Happy Hunting and Best of luck.

3006SHOOTER :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cleankill, what gun do you plan to use the Aguila Sniper SubSonic loads in? Reason I asked is every 22 I've shot then in they key holed at 30 yards. Not all rounds but the majority of them. Seems I heard you need a fast rate of twist to make these rounds really work.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Gohon, I'll be using them in my Henry Lever model H001. They are pretty accurate, and the 18.5 inch barrel seems to stabilize them pretty well. I won't be shooting any hogs at 30 yards, though, so I'm not worried about that. The longest shot I will take will most likely be around twenty feet.

The 9mm Luger round I referred to is also called 9mm Parabellum, if that helps anyone.

Don't forget, people, I'm still looking for 9mm hog stuff!

:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I dont know never shot a hog but if you think a 60 grn slug from a 22 lr will do it , a 115 FMJ 9mm Luger behind the ear should work even better!!! Sorry biggest animal I ever shot with the 9mm was a Raccoon worked good for that!!


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

Cleankill47 said:


> Don't forget, people, I'm still looking for 9mm hog stuff!


Good luck, you may be looking for a very long time.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I jumped off that wagon as soon as I saw the carbine being used. It works fine, as far as I can see, but there's nothing you could do with that that you couldn't do with a short-barreled, pistol-grip 12-gauge shotgun. Sure, I may get one as a fun gun later on, if I find one for like 50 bucks, but I'm not going out of my way to pay as much for that thing as I would for a Maverick or Mossberg pump.


----------



## MountainCur (Oct 11, 2006)

Feral Hogs! .22s, close range[?] In Missouri we can take hogs by any means, any time, any number, about anywhere, but close range with a .22 (even a mag.) and over dogs is near suicidal. Most often a bayed hog at two or three years old will know enough about humans they will leave the dogs an attack [you]. Remember a "bayed" hog is about 100 times more dangerous than a hog minding it's own business...........I've learned this the hard way........and besides you may NOT always have the luxury of those hogs being under 200 pounds, eventually you will run into a BIG one and if it remains true to it's character it is apt to "hunt" you. Good Luck, but get a bigger gun. If you don't know how you will react to a LARGE hog coming at you full speed, use a 12 ga. auto loaded with 00 Buck and have a preplanned escape route (mandatory).


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't use dogs. I may still try my .22, but I will most likely use my 870 or my 30-30. I started this thread when I got my .22, but now that I have my shotgun, I think I would much rather have that with me than a .22.

I figure that if I ever hunt hogs with a handgun, it will be (at least to start) with my grandfather's stainless steel 6" Rossi .357 Magnum.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

We're not talking about a Hi-Point 9mm carbine are we? :eyeroll:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, Remington, unfortunately the thread _was_ originally about me getting a Hi-Point 9mm Carbine, but after getting a shotgun and a 30-30, I don't think I'll be gunning for any hogs with a piddly little 9mm.

This is a dead thread. I don't have the carbine, I'm not getting the carbine, and I will get a Glock 23 in .40 S&W or a Guncrafter Industries .50 GI before I get a 9mm anything. (Unless it's just a ridiculous deal, like a Glock 19 in 9mm for $100, or something like that)

:sniper:


----------



## hawaiianhoghunta (Oct 29, 2006)

i understand you decided not to go with the 9mm hi point
but i was thinking about getting the new 40 S&W hi point
any thoughts on that? 
anyones opinions would be appreciated


----------



## casey.martin2506 (Jan 22, 2007)

would a 25-06 do the job?


----------



## selturner (Jan 30, 2007)

that was a good decision not going with the 9mm, i bought one off a freind who need some money and took it along with me on a hog hunt and was not impressed. after about 5 shots i had to use my 243 to take down the 200+ pig. your 30-30 will do just fine. :sniper:


----------



## Clay (Feb 2, 2007)

You folks in the states love your guns. :lol: 
How many of you hunt with just dog and knife?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yeah clay, You must like yer knifes cause I strip naked and hunt them with my hands. :wink: 

You bet we do love our gun's :beer:


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Clay is serious.Iv done it,you use catch dogs and go in with a knife and stick the hog.Not for the faint of heart!!!.It will give you a rush you wont believe!!.pan.


----------



## TomR (Jun 10, 2007)

casey.martin2506 said:


> would a 25-06 do the job?


Any good average to heavy deer cartridge works well.

Cleankill47, the best we can do on sneaking up on pigs is about 40 yards. I'd go with the 30-30. Also, hunt with an armed buddy. It's safer that way if there are two of you and you happen to have a hog charge.


----------



## dustysuggs (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello my name is dusty suggs and i am new to the forum, I am from South texas and i am an avid hog hunter.

When I am hog hunting I prefer to stalk hunt, sitting in a blind is way to boring, I like to get out there track the hogs find them and then shoot as many as possible. In the past I have only hunted with bolt action rifles mostly a 30-06 or a 264 mag. and they always did the trick besides the fact of rapid fire and shooting more than 2 or 3 out of a group. But I have recently purchased a simi-auto AR10 T Ultra chambered in 300 Rem. short action ultra mag., or 300 RSAUM. and I just cant wait to get into a pack of hogs to see what kind of destruction the caliber does and how many I can get.

I also carry as a side arm a Taurus 454 cassul (Raging Bull) which if I happen to get into hogs within 50 yards it is what I use simply because shooting a hog with a rifle at 50 yards or shorter is no fun for me. and plus that bullet is pretty devastating to any size hog. Ive shot 200 pound hogs in *** that didnt take another step.

Some people say that i go a little overboard with my caliber selections and say there is no need for that kind of firepower when hog hunting which is mostly correct. but in my point of view the more firepower the better.

IN the future I plan to own an AR 50 chambered in 50BMG and you can count that the first animal I shoot with it will be a hog. now thats going to be a sight :sniper:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

When I go my choice is going to be a 62# recurve and a 650grain arrow tipped with a sharp woodsman.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya'll must not have very big pigs up north! I shoot a 45-70 and have never had one walk away. I would never go into the woods with a 22 or a 9mm.....which are both pretty much worthless on hogs.

At least use a 30-06 or something!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Update:

Found a Reminton 700 ADL in .30-06 with open sights, walnut stock, deep checkering, $518 brand-new...

This will be my hog/deer/antelope/elk/caribou/bear/moose/whatever-the-heck-else-I-feel-like rifle...

Here's the ammo I'll have:

*Black Hills Gold Ammunition 30-06 Springfield 180 Grain Barnes Triple-Shock X-Bullet Box of 20 *:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=385297&t=11082005


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Clay said:


> You folks in the states love your guns. :lol:
> How many of you hunt with just dog and knife?


YES!
I love my guns. I love the fact that I CAN own guns. I'm glad the founding fathers of our GREAT country had the wisdom to guarantee FREEDOM to ALL it's citizens. I live in the greatest country in the world- THANK YOU GOD!!!

Think I'll go buy another gun. Just cause I CAN!


----------



## FL_Bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

Cleankill47 said:


> Gohon, I'll be using them in my Henry Lever model H001. They are pretty accurate, and the 18.5 inch barrel seems to stabilize them pretty well. I won't be shooting any hogs at 30 yards, though, so I'm not worried about that. The longest shot I will take will most likely be around twenty feet.
> 
> The 9mm Luger round I referred to is also called 9mm Parabellum, if that helps anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## FL_Bubba (Jan 16, 2008)

Clay said:


> You folks in the states love your guns. :lol:
> How many of you hunt with just dog and knife?


I got one a month or so ago with dogs and a Zulu spear. I never gun hunt with dogs but I will knife/spear hunt with them or just take the hogs alive and pen them up till they are fat and tasty


----------



## Albert A Rasch (Mar 6, 2008)

Howdy all!

I'm a big fan of the big bore, no doubt about it.

But the truth is, that I have taken way more hogs with my Ruger 10/22 than with everything else combined and multiplied by ten.

I used to hunt hog constantly, I mean every day just about. After I trapped a few and learned more about them I stopped using the bigger stuff and used the 22 more often. Most of the time I shot small hogs for the table, 75 to 125 lbs. All shots were head shots. The key is that the bullet's path *must* be perpendicular to the point of impact. In other words, if the bullet strikes at anything other than 90 degrees it may glance off, or not penetrate sufficiently.

On the topic of the Aguilar Sub Sonics. You may find that they are better hunting bullets if you file the tips flat to create a wide meplat. Get a board that is thick enough to allow about a tenth of an inch of the bullet to protrude. obviously drill a hole in it to allow the cartridge to go through. File the tip of the bullet off. Believe me, it works. That shape allows the bullet to penetrate straight, rather than veer off track.

When I get a chance, I'll post a tutorial on it on my Blog, The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles, it is easier to show than explain.

Anyway, you'll find that your 30/06 is more than adequate for any game in the world, provided you shoot as well as you can, feed it right, and respect the game.

Regards,
Albert A Rasch
The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles


----------



## INLINE ASSASSIN (Mar 10, 2008)

I killed this bad boy with my .50 cal. inline....It took 2 quartering away shots in the lungs to drop him. I also carry a .460. These Russian Blacks are tough animals.


----------



## INLINE ASSASSIN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## INLINE ASSASSIN (Mar 10, 2008)

I dropped this one with the old Mossberg 20-guage....


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have only hunted hogs with a bow, which is all I had when I was in Guam. I think much of the time a 9mm carbine would be sufficient. The problem is that much of the time doesn't cover all of the time. Even with a carbine in a pistol caliber, the minimum I would use would be in 45 acp. Following where this thread has gone, use that 30-30. 20 million deer can't be wrong.


----------

